# Millington Livery Yard



## beauclopton (17 June 2013)

Can anyone give me any information on Millington Livery Yard near Lymm? I know the hacking is brilliant as they have their own 8 acre wood to ride in.


----------



## sloany (5 December 2013)

Terrible!!! Very expensive, no winter turnout, yard owner's a nightmare, bad quality homemade haylage ... need i say more?!


----------



## 12barh (30 December 2013)

This isn't true in any way! There is excellent winter turnout in singles to 3s with separate summer turnout on old Cheshire grass. The haylege is perfectly fine quality and ad lib or hay if preferred. The yard manager is in control not the owner (who's lovely anyway) and is superb.

There's a 5 horse walker, a sand paddock, 20x40m floodlit rubber/sand school with jumps and a jumping paddock in summer. The only disappointing thing I found was the hacking, with no bridle ways anywhere nearby just quiet roads, and the track in woods isn't as long as I'd hoped.


----------

